
Kin launched its developer program and SDK for its blockchain network - ronreiter
http://www.kinecosystem.com/dev
======
GoldLeader
This is the future! Reward devs for integrating, reward users for their time,
everybody wins. Good luck to all the devs submitting applications. And
remember if, if you’re not selected, don’t get discouraged. It will STILL be
super easy for you to integrate kin into your apps and you/your users will
still reap the rewards from the KRE. Happy developing, everyone!

------
olivieramar
As hesitant as I am with all the crypto and block chain out there considering
all the scams and such, at least this one has a big company behind it. Nice!

------
tomerweiss
Great news!! We just submitted our application. Very excited to see who gets
selected! May the best devs win.

